# Buy a car/motorcycle in Greece?



## dedyaga (Oct 18, 2010)

Dear fellow expats,

I'm thinking about going to Greece for a few months, and would like to buy a car or a motorcycle while there. Could you please share some knowledge as to whether it's possible to do as an American, would I need any kind of residence permit, and what would be involved in the process?

Any kind of reasonable info would be most welcome.

Thanks!!
Michael.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

dedyaga said:


> Dear fellow expats,
> 
> I'm thinking about going to Greece for a few months, and would like to buy a car or a motorcycle while there. Could you please share some knowledge as to whether it's possible to do as an American, would I need any kind of residence permit, and what would be involved in the process?
> 
> ...


You will need a residents permit and a tax number......for a few months it will be a hassle...easier to rent.


----------



## Ashley Wilis (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi, 

I am new here, want to hire a car for traveling, if anyone know about good car hiring company then do reply.It will gonna help me a lot, If someone has idea for used car selling then also recommend me the same. 


Thanks


----------



## unhappybunny (Nov 21, 2009)

dedyaga said:


> Dear fellow expats,
> 
> I'm thinking about going to Greece for a few months, and would like to buy a car or a motorcycle while there. Could you please share some knowledge as to whether it's possible to do as an American, would I need any kind of residence permit, and what would be involved in the process?
> 
> ...


Hi Michael

You will definitely need a Residents permit to buy any kind of vehicle in Greece and you will also need a Tax Number. Not an easy process I can assure you. 
Also, I doubt you will be able to drive here on an American licence (they only acknowledge EU licence holders - and even then, that's grudgingly!!!) You should get yourself an International Licence before you come. That will help a lot. Having said that, the Greeks are a law unto themselves ..... being a member of the EU I should not have had to apply for a Residents Permit before I could buy a car/scooter. But ... also, having said that, someone has just agreed to sell a scooter to me without wanting to see my Residents Permit, or my driving licence, so ..... you never know. Greece is what it is ...... my advice to you .... drive round the States instead.


----------

